# Driver promo codes vs Rider promo codes for riders



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

So if I were to give a new passenger my driver promo code, I'd earn $5. But if I give them my rider code, I get a free ride in the bank up to $20. This difference may vary from place to place but seems most would prefer the free rides. Am I wrong?


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i have a code to give to people that want to be a driver, thats the same code for rider to get they free $20 ride?


----------



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

Refer a rider to be a driver and earn $250. Your promo code is the same for rider or driver on your driver account. If you want to give out your promo code on your rider account to earn $20 off, that is different.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, you have to need a ride for that $20 credit to be worth anything.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Marketing in Savannah has been pretty poor to say the least. Great for not getting too many drivers, but bad in not having too many riders. I went to the Uber lot at SAV today to check things out. Three drivers were twiddling their thumbs while taxis were flying through the taxi staging area going straight to the gate.

I'd love to pass out my driver code to give to someone at the airport to incentivize them into taking Uber, but obviously, the Airport authority frowns on that. One guy was passing out promo codes like cotton candy in the party district. Hat's off to him! We all benefit.

I think my question was answered, but I'd like clarification - When I give a new rider my driver code, does he get an incentive to _ride_ or is it just to sign up to drive?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Giving a potential rider your driver code it's an incentive to ride. To use a referral code for a potential driver, you can grab their email or phone number then send them an invitation through the app.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

JimS said:


> Marketing in Savannah has been pretty poor to say the least. Great for not getting too many drivers, but bad in not having too many riders. I went to the Uber lot at SAV today to check things out. Three drivers were twiddling their thumbs while taxis were flying through the taxi staging area going straight to the gate.
> 
> I'd love to pass out my driver code to give to someone at the airport to incentivize them into taking Uber, but obviously, the Airport authority frowns on that. One guy was passing out promo codes like cotton candy in the party district. Hat's off to him! We all benefit.
> 
> I think my question was answered, but I'd like clarification - When I give a new rider my driver code, does he get an incentive to _ride_ or is it just to sign up to drive?


It's funny that Uber has nothing on my driver portal screen about giving out my promo code to new riders for an up to $20 free ride. They are constantly promoting the new driver incentive for $250. But yes, it is the same code for both purposes, I guess. The rider app promotes the $20 new rider signup free ride, but not the driver app. Unless I am missing it somewhere. Anyway, my plan is that since my daughter is taking Ubers all the time, I'll just use her rider promo code to sign people up as riders and that way my daughter will have free $20 rides coming her way. I'd rather give her a $20 ride than put $5 in my bank.


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

I love it when I pick someone up and they announce it is their first Uber trip.
As both an (occasional) rider and a driver, I prefer to give my rider code to them and get $20 credits for future Uber rides for myself.
If you ever use Uber as a rider this is preferable, in my opinion, than getting $5 from giving a first time customer you're driver code.
Also, in case you aren't aware, you can customize your rider code into something easy to remember like your name.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

After printing up a few referral cards, I tried the link and the incentive is now only $10 for riders and $150 for drivers.

What happened to $30/$250?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

"Also, in case you aren't aware, you can customize your rider code into something easy to remember like your name."

How?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It looks like they just took that feature away.


----------

